# Rental [car] discounts needed for FL trip in November



## billymach4 (Oct 19, 2014)

Please looking for help with a discount on a Florida car rental.

This is a 10 day rental in the Middle of November before Thanksgiving. 
What is going on with Car Rentals in FL? Seems like they are all colluding to fix prices?

I found the following using Costco discount. I have been able to get much better rates in the past.
This time around the rates are much higher?


Any and all help would be appreciated.

Economy Car	
Alamo $439
Avis $955
Budget 889

Compact Car
Alamo $439
Avis $942
Budget $879


Intermediate Car	
Alamo $449.32
Avis $952
Budget $889


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 19, 2014)

What are your dates?  I just 5 minutes ago looked at Costco for November 12-22 and found several options for a little more than $300 for the 10 days.  Not a great price, but much better than what you reported.  I would book one of these (if the same for your dates) and then a week or so before the trip I would try to better it with Priceline's Name-Your -Own-Price feature.


----------



## Dori (Oct 19, 2014)

Check the Southwest airline site. Alamo and Budget have special codes. I have a 3 week rental in Orlando for the last two weeks of November and the first week in December for $550. I check every day for better rates.

Dori


----------



## hajjah (Oct 19, 2014)

We booked an Alamo rental with a two car upgrade (a Standard) for Thanksgiving in Orlando for $205.  This is still pretty high, since I used the same discount code last month in Orlando for $99.00 total.  Keep checking.  Go back online Monday or Tuesday to see if the rates have changed.  This is what I always do.  Here is the code with Alamo for the 2 car upgrade:
*AU4224FDC*.  I also added the Costco discount to both rentals.  Oh, there are no standard rentals at MCO.  You get a full size vehicle.


----------



## Bob B (Oct 19, 2014)

Billy, check www.carrentalsavers.com and see if they have any special rates/discounts. Good luck.


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 19, 2014)

billymach4 said:


> Please looking for help with a discount on a Florida car rental.
> 
> This is a 10 day rental in the Middle of November before Thanksgiving.
> What is going on with Car Rentals in FL? Seems like they are all colluding to fix prices?
> ...



I am looking at arriving in FLL on 11/14 and departing from PBI on 11/24. 
I will keep on looking. The Car Rental game just never ends.:annoyed:


----------



## hajjah (Oct 20, 2014)

Keep checking daily for the rates to drop.  I just looked on Alamo and the same Standard rental we have for Thanksgiving in Orlando at $204 total, is now $350.


----------



## Bob B (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like the intermediate on Alamo is down to $389.


----------



## kalima (Oct 21, 2014)

*interesting*

I have booked through Fox on the advice of another tugger....my rental is 13 days for around $448 or similar for a standard vehicle, Toyota Corrolla type...has anyone heard of them? They seem to be a lot less than the link in this thread that I just googled...is there a catch do you think? I am going in January so any advice is appreciated.TYI.


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 21, 2014)

I just checked on Costco. Rates went down since this morning as reported by Bob B. 

I am at $365 with Costco for the moment. Would prefer to get under the $300 price point for an intermediate


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 21, 2014)

kalima said:


> I have booked through Fox on the advice of another tugger....my rental is 13 days for around $448 or similar for a standard vehicle, Toyota Corrolla type...has anyone heard of them? They seem to be a lot less than the link in this thread that I just googled...is there a catch do you think? I am going in January so any advice is appreciated.TYI.



I would try Fox myself but I don't see them at PBI. I think you could do better with Costco. But $448 for 13 day is OK. I would like to see you get under $400.


----------



## kalima (Oct 21, 2014)

*shuttle*

there is a shuttle at the airport to take you to the Fox rental place...I searched with Costco just now and prices were a lot higher....my price is for 2 weeks pretty much..I guess I will keep my reservation and check every now and then...the car I am supposed to get is a Toyota Corrolla...thank you for your reply I guess it is ok I just thought maybe it was too cheap


----------



## kalima (Oct 21, 2014)

*hmm*

in fact Costco is over $700 for 13 days so I am really confused....Fox for the same car is $440ish.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 22, 2014)

Go to www.autoslash.com 
They will research ongoing discounts for you , they're great


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 22, 2014)

ronandjoan said:


> Go to www.autoslash.com
> They will research ongoing discounts for you , they're great



I am honored to take your advice Joan. Thanks and keep on timesharing!


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 22, 2014)

kalima said:


> there is a shuttle at the airport to take you to the Fox rental place...I searched with Costco just now and prices were a lot higher....my price is for 2 weeks pretty much..I guess I will keep my reservation and check every now and then...the car I am supposed to get is a Toyota Corrolla...thank you for your reply I guess it is ok I just thought maybe it was too cheap



I checked the FOX site and they don't have a location for PBI West Palm Beach. Oh well.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone booking with Alamo in FL, check the rates now.  I just went back online and the rates have gone down about $23.00.  I rebooked a Standard car for Thanksgiving in Orlando for $181.00, including all taxes.  My previous rate was $204.


----------



## Bob B (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like a little lower rate on Budget with the Costco BCD # W852802 and coupon code MUGZ025. Give that a try and whatever car company you end up using, I'd strongly recommend joining their club. It might help you with avoiding lines at the counter.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 24, 2014)

I just checked the Budget website with and without Costco.  The rates for 11/27-12/4 in Orlando are $278 for a standard.  I've booked with Alamo at a rate of $181, so far.  Keep checking for lower rates until the day before your departure.


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for looking out for me. I have been checking daily and I am now at $339 for my rental. Getting closer to my price point.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob B (Oct 24, 2014)

Today it's down to $322 on Budget with those codes I mentioned. Don't you just love the car rental game? :whoopie:


----------



## Bob B (Oct 24, 2014)

Just re-checked and your mid-size would now be $293. I am checking for myself for a November rental so it's easy to check your dates as well. Use the BCD W852802 and coupon code MUGZ025


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 24, 2014)

Bob B said:


> Just re-checked and your mid-size would now be $293. I am checking for myself for a November rental so it's easy to check your dates as well. Use the BCD W852802 and coupon code MUGZ025




Bob,

You are a great guy! Thanks for giving me the heads up on this game. By the way I am getting $310 for an mid-size/intermediate rental for my dates . I will still take it. 

Just curious how you are able to get slightly better rates than me?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## silverfox82 (Oct 24, 2014)

I've had good luck with priceline, lowball and see what happens.


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have done that in the past. I would prefer not to get locked in and prepay if not necessary. I still have some time.


----------



## Bob B (Oct 25, 2014)

Bill,
Thanks for the kind words. Not sure why the rate I saw was lower; may be due to the time of pick-up/drop-off? 

I just re-checked and still show the $293. Make sure you are using MUGZ025.

I figured it out. Don't book the car on carrentalsavers.com. Go to Budget's site and book it there with the code W852802 and MUGZ025. That should give you the same price I'm getting. I use the savers site to check rates but always book it directly on the rental car company site. Makes it a bit easier to cancel and re-book if rates drop any further. Enjoy SE FL.


----------



## Dori (Oct 25, 2014)

YaY! I just checked Southwest's site, and my dates (Nov 17-Dec08) have just dropped from $552 to $461 with Alamo!  This is now reservation #3. I will continue to check daily, as prices may even drop lower.  

  Dori


----------



## hajjah (Oct 25, 2014)

Dori:  Did you use the discount codes I listed for Alamo?


----------



## Dori (Oct 25, 2014)

Hajjah, I thought the one was for Costco members.  I used 7016105 from the Southwest site, and that gives us extra Rapid Rewards points.

Dori


----------



## hajjah (Oct 25, 2014)

No, the code I listed was for a two car upgrade with Alamo:  *AU4224FDC*. This code can be used by anyone.  If I listed another, it might have been the Costco Code that ends in 5309.  Let me try the Southwest code to see if it's better.  The Delta code is not good.

Nope, the Southwest code was much higher for my trip.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 25, 2014)

Dori:  
I've sent you a private message.

I also just checked online and the rate you have is the best so far using the 2 car upgrade.  Do not forget that in Orlando, there are no standard cars.  You go directly to the *full size*.  I've booked a compact with a two car free upgrade to standard, which will be a full size for Thanksgiving Day, 11/27-12/4 at $181.00.   I just did this last month in Orlando at $99.00 for the entire week using the AU4224FDC discount code with Alamo.

One last thing, when booking in Orlando (MCO) and any other airport using Alamo, use the check in online the day before your rental just as you do when checking in online with the airlines.  You bypass the rental counter all together.  We did this last month in Orlando and walked directly to the cars.  Let me tell you that the line at the counter was the longest I've see in years.  This was an off week, September 13-20, so I have no idea why the lines were so long.  I love passing on good information on TUG.  I never leave home without checking TUG for the latest reviews and suggestions.

***  I will even share this little tidbit....  If you are flying Delta (Delta Skymiles Program), you may be able to upgrade to *Economy Comfort* seats without paying the additional money.  I've done this my last three trips in June, August and September.  When you check in online within 24 hours of travel, those Economy Comfort seats may be free.  You may need to check the morning before your flight if the fee still shows.  I upgraded my sister and I together each time.  When I flew to Aruba the last week in August, I got the Economy Comfort for free both ways.  I asked the husband and wife sitting next to me on the departing flight how much they paid and was told they paid $30.00 each.  I hope this information has been of some help.  Now, if you share this with Delta, that will cut off these freebies.  Don't tell.

Sorry I cannot say the same for United.  When my friends flying United to Aruba checked for the Economy Comfort seats, the price was $89.00.  They stayed in their original/regular seats in Economy.


----------



## Bob B (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Bill, your price is still dropping. Saw it around $276 earlier at Budget.


----------



## Dori (Oct 27, 2014)

Hajjah, I did not receive your message.

Dori


----------



## Dori (Oct 27, 2014)

Woo Hoo! Using the SW coupon and BDC codes, our price has come down from $461 for 3 weeks to $390!

Dori


----------



## hajjah (Oct 27, 2014)

My Compact rental with Alamo on Thanksgiving Day, also just went down to $173 total.  I have a two car free upgrade from Compact to Standard/Full size in Orlando.


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 27, 2014)

Bob B said:


> Hey Bill, your price is still dropping. Saw it around $276 earlier at Budget.



Yes indeed. I reconfirmed at $296


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bob,

Thanks again to your eagle eyes on the codes, I got your same rate of $278!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## hajjah (Oct 28, 2014)

My rental with Alamo is now down to *$156* for a standard = full size, Thanksgiving in Orlando.  Yippie,  I will keep checking since last month I got the same deal for $99.00 by the time we left for the vacation.


----------



## dmorea (Nov 2, 2014)

I always check hotwire.com
yes you have to lock in but prices usually the best ...check returning a day or two later too you can always return early ... I sometimes find that rate is cheaper .. dont know why


----------



## kalima (Nov 2, 2014)

*total $*

I have been reading all these great tips and signed into Budget with those codes....thank you....my price is $288 for 13 days but with taxes etc total is $405 (Canadian dollars)....should I just reserve it or PAY IT NOW?...Could they go down further do you think?...our booking is Jan 1st through 14th.


----------



## Bob B (Nov 2, 2014)

kalima said:


> I have been reading all these great tips and signed into Budget with those codes....thank you....my price is $288 for 13 days but with taxes etc total is $405 (Canadian dollars)....should I just reserve it or PAY IT NOW?...Could they go down further do you think?...our booking is Jan 1st through 14th.



Kalima,
I have never been a fan of the pay it now rentals as prices tend to drop to their lowest point around 3-4 weeks in advance. I should say, however, that I have never rented a car in your time period so I don't know if things will change for the better or worse. I am also not familiar with Canadian rentals. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Dori (Nov 2, 2014)

Kalima, where are you renting? The price seems high to me, but the city/airport you are renting from can make a difference. We have a 3 week rental in Orlando for $390 total, albeit in U.S. dollars.

Dori


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 6, 2015)

any codes good now?   novice at this.  need car from Orlando (Sanford) that will hold 6, three children will be in car seats, can do one day and then book for 8 days, or book for two weeks, whichever is most cost efficient.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 7, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> any codes good now?   novice at this.  need car from Orlando (Sanford) that will hold 6, three children will be in car seats, can do one day and then book for 8 days, or book for two weeks, whichever is most cost efficient.



Rap,have you checked with autoslash.com

They will keep checking codes for you


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 7, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Rap,have you checked with autoslash.com
> 
> They will keep checking codes for you


thanks for the tip,  will have to start this process, not too good at it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 10, 2015)

*I think I got a good deal*

I just rented a car at MCO Orlando for 12 days through carrentalsavers.com.  End of January to first of February with Dollar rentals. I think this is good - $288 total! :whoopie:

I tried all of the codes listed here, but none of them worked for me.  This price is at least $100 less than the USAIR "special" deal, and also better than autoslash offered for the same time period ($431). 

I think I did good, I was expecting to pay much more. Also I read here that there are only standard and up sized cars at MCO. I went with economy. Not sure what I will end up with. 

Anyone here know approximate how much rental agencies charge for GPS systems in cars?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 10, 2015)

we needed a car to hold 7 people, saw one for $159 a week, needed two weeks, unfortunately almost another hundred in airport fees. anyhow, other places were showing almost one thousand dollars for this size car.  this was priceline, but not the bidding side


----------



## hajjah (Jan 10, 2015)

Sandy, there are all size vehicles at MCO.  With Alamo, there are no standards, so you go directly to the full size at the lesser price.  
If your rental agency has online check in 24 hours before, like Alamo, bypass the rental counter and go directly to the cars.  It saves so much time by avoiding the lines at the counters.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Hajjah, 

Ignore the question I sent you PM before I read this response. I will try alamo with the strategy you suggested.


----------

